# New Grizzly G4003G - rigged, lifted, and bolted to stand!



## coolidge (Dec 22, 2013)

Nothing like the pucker factor of that much money in a machine dangling in mid air. Here it is rigged to the Kubota B2920...



They are not kidding that thing is heavy, the Kubota heaved it about 80% of the way up then pooped out. I lowered it back down and gave it about 9 inches of bucket curl and tried again, it barely cleared the stand. We were probably 100lbs over Kubota's rating for that loader.



I could not abide the bare primer hack paint job so I took a rattle can to the stand before assembly.

Before



After


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 23, 2013)

Yup, lookin good Coolidge!!!!  I know how you feel about spending a bunch of money and the paint job being poor.  When you l ook at it and think my 4 year old coulda painted that better.  You did the right thing though, it would have disappointed me everytime I looked at it if I didn't do the same thing as you.  Good luck and congrats on the new machine.  Now we need to see some projects when you get it all set up and dialed in....

Bob


----------



## Cobra (Dec 23, 2013)

Congratulations on the new machine.   I just installed the G0750 this summer. While I really like the machine two parts of the stand (same as the 4003) we're not the best design. The stands are too shallow front to back and it is made worse by insetting the mounting holes. I added 3X3 angle supports to the outside of the two bases that extend 24 inches back from the front of the cabinets. All of the instability is now gone. 
Best of luck with your new addition. 
Jim


----------



## coolidge (Dec 24, 2013)

Cobra said:


> Congratulations on the new machine.   I just installed the G0750 this summer. While I really like the machine two parts of the stand (same as the 4003) we're not the best design. The stands are too shallow front to back and it is made worse by insetting the mounting holes. I added 3X3 angle supports to the outside of the two bases that extend 24 inches back from the front of the cabinets. All of the instability is now gone.
> Best of luck with your new addition.
> Jim



Fully agree with you Jim, I had my brother come take a look after I installed the leveling pads for that very reason. It seemed tippy towards the rear to me. He assured me it would be fine (he's owned many machine tools over the last 20 years including the Enco version of this lathe. He did predict I would be building a shorter stand for it, he says the lathe sits way too high and my arms will get tired trying to work it up that high. When I do that I will address the shallow depth issue as well. It is pretty stable I rocked it back and forth a bit...it would probably tip over and smash to the ground in an earth quake though and we get one of those around here on rare occasion.

- - - Updated - - -



Rbeckett said:


> Yup, lookin good Coolidge!!!!  I know how you feel about spending a bunch of money and the paint job being poor.  When you l ook at it and think my 4 year old coulda painted that better.  You did the right thing though, it would have disappointed me everytime I looked at it if I didn't do the same thing as you.  Good luck and congrats on the new machine.  Now we need to see some projects when you get it all set up and dialed in....
> 
> Bob



The paint job really is poor imo. I purchased like 5 different machine tools over the past 2 months and was impressed by the paint and finish on all of them except this lathe. The lathe paint job reminds me of Asian machines 10 or 15 years ago the stuff just flakes off, overspray, its a who gives a crap paint job. I'll get it wire brushed and touch up the paint no big deal really.


----------

